# pics of my 120 gal



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

hope you enjoy


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking tank! Wow....that is a huge pleco!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

NICE TANK. Is that a tiger barb i see near the pleco?? Keep up the good work


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is such a cool tank! At first when I saw the first picture I thought it was salt water because of the decoration. I would put in a background though.


----------



## Platyface (May 22, 2007)

Awesome tank.  Wow...that's a big pleco!

I agree with Kyoberr, a background would make it look amazing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

not to rain on your parade or anything, but this mix of fish is just asking for trouble. i see in the pictures that you have 1 oscar, 1 blood parrot, 3 tinfoil barbs, 2 bala sharks, a gourami, a bunch of tiger barbs, and a common pleco. did i miss anything? 

tin foil barbs get around 12 inches or more, bala sharks 12 inches or so, oscar 15 inches, common pleco 18-24. do you see the problem yet? bala sharks are very active and VERY skiddish, they need a minimum of a 6 foot tank (it looks like your tank is a 4 foot 120) just so they dont smash their faces up. same goes for the tinfoil barbs. your barbs are going to be lunch to your oscar, and your pleco is just creating so much waste for that system....
not a good mix of fish IMO


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I hate to be there bearer of bad news but that tank is HORRIBLY overstocked! Not to mention the incompatibility of species. It might look good now, but it won't last forever, you will wind up with trouble later.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

I read so many threads with people complaining that their LFS is totally unethical and sold them a mix of fish that aren't compatible long term. Everyone rants and raves about the injustice and more stores get a bad reputation. Then I read this thread and want to smack my head against something solid! How is it ok for everyone to say "yay, what a fantastic mix of fish!" when it's so obviously a recipe for disaster in short order? Many of those fish will get WAY too big for the tank and they are definitely going to be in danger of being shredded once the Oscar gets hormonal. I've SEEN a giant gourami that was 3' long. Myself, not just some urban myth about them. They get HUGE and they do it pretty quickly! You guys should be ashamed. Discussion boards should be about sharing accurate information, not about touchy feely sessions to stroke egos. 

Barbie


----------



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Barbie said:


> I read so many threads with people complaining that their LFS is totally unethical and sold them a mix of fish that aren't compatible long term. Everyone rants and raves about the injustice and more stores get a bad reputation. Then I read this thread and want to smack my head against something solid! How is it ok for everyone to say "yay, what a fantastic mix of fish!" when it's so obviously a recipe for disaster in short order? Many of those fish will get WAY too big for the tank and they are definitely going to be in danger of being shredded once the Oscar gets hormonal. I've SEEN a giant gourami that was 3' long. Myself, not just some urban myth about them. They get HUGE and they do it pretty quickly! You guys should be ashamed. Discussion boards should be about sharing accurate information, not about touchy feely sessions to stroke egos.
> 
> Barbie


Well you must love to flame others all the time before you know the big picture. yes i know what all my fish need and that mix i a good mix for now. thank you. The gourami is a gold gourami and they only get to 4-5" max , the oscar has grown up with the tiger barbs and if he does decide to go after them i have tons of tanks to put them in, yes i also know on the bala sharks and the tinfoils can grow up wards of 18" same with the pleco hmmmm. seems to me you really don't care to comment on things other than what you see wrong. As I said I KNOW what my fish need. do i need to explain to you NO. but since you butted in i have a 300-400 gal tank going to made sometime this next year OK. is that better .oh ya i have ummmm let me see.......about 12 tanks total and only 7 up and runnung. well i guess i'm done ranting now. but yes i do like people to comment on the stock please but don't asume things if you don't ask first.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it the 4 foot 120 or the 6 foot model? I like the tank. You've heard enough about your stocking so I will concentrate on the positives. Water looks good (not a true indicator but always a plus). The decor is not my style but also looks good. I've always wanted to do a large tank, just never had the room. Very jealous right now


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Just because you have multiple tanks means NOTHING, esspecially if this is a prime example of how they are all setup . You also forget that some of the members giving out the advice have many more tanks, and experience than you. Some members have seen the disasters of mixing certain fish together, and know the results of doing so. Even though there are thousands of ways to keep fish, there are limits to what you can do, unless you dont care what the end result is.

Saying you are having a tank built in the next year is somthing i hear day in and day out...and for some reason...90% of the people that say that...never get that bigger tank, i can post several users from this site alone that tried that one . People arent flaming you, but it is very frustrating when time and time again people are justifying doing things that dont work. i dont care how long your oscar has been with those other fish, it will do what oscars do... so do you wait until your oscar has already eaten half of the barbs before you do somthing about it?

As Barbie had mentioned, so many people jump to the conclusion that it is the LFS and chainstores to blame for this kind of thing, and i agree with her, thats the wrong conclusion to make. YOU should be expected to be responsible enough to do the research on what can and cant be done, what should and shouldnt be done. Relying on 1 source for your information (the store) is NEVER the best thing to do. I time and time again tell people at the stores i have worked for "here are some websites you can go to and talk to people who arent making money off of you" that way they can get multiple sources of information. Should the stores have informed employees? yes, but is all the blame on them? no. 

You mention that you know what your fish need, and you know that your mix is a good mix for now, and for people not to assume anything. but you are assuming that the people giving you the advice dont know, or havent seen what happens. That mix of fish is not good, is never good, and never will be good. I would be curious to really know how many waterchanges you do, and how much water is changed out each time. and i would love to actually test your water for myself, out of curiosity of course.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

I was actually scolding the people giving you the bad advice, assuming you would do the right thing if you were well informed  I'm sorry, I was obviously mistaken. Enjoy your aquarium!

Barbie


----------



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was never miss informed on my fish, i have researched more sites than i can remember about all my fish. Yes some sites are just plan nuts on what size and who you can put in the tank. but i take all the information i gather and now i have to decide as to what is true and not. because most of this is opinions/first hand experience from others that is out there. Like for you GoodMike you say that the Oscar will eat my tiger barbs. fine for you if you read and have seen it first hand but have you seen and read about them being kept with unlikely fish I'm sure to. what i saying is no they are not really compatible that i know, do you have an Oscar or tiger barbs or any of the fish i have first hand, thats great i would like to hear on what and how they are working out or did. All I'm saying is please do not assume that I do not know anything and i just put these fish in one tank. just ask. word it that it does not come off as flaming. Just so you know I am not upset or ticked in any way i do appreciate your feed back. but again please ask me if you don't know . 

Please don't take this a I am not getting on anyone that has commented or will comment please do all is open. 

for you goodmike, I do 2 water changes a week both at 40% and i am running a xp3/and 2 AC 110's i have 0 ammo,0 trite's, and on average 15 trates I test at least once a week to 2 times a week. Again please feel free to ask questions. 
Thank You.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I wont be rude, but, you shouldnt have tinfoil barbs with any of those fish. And oscars are evil. For a 120 gal, you could go with the gourami, the tiger barbs, and a couple bala sharks, but the tinfoil barbs and oscar get over 15".


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

AAawwww! What a cute bunny! Warm Fuzzies.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Now my post doesn't make any sense.. Can you delete it too?


----------

